# Cat Pictures? <<My Autumn



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

My cat Autumn (currently lives with parents) is probably the most awesome cat. She chatters to us, the birds, and anyone else she sees. Is totally hugable and loves kisses on the head. She meows in order to go outside and come back in. Greets you when you pull into the driveway and is pretty much trained like a dog. My friends love her because of her "dirty calico" mix. She has a streak of orange in which it looks like someone brushed cheetos on her side. 

Post Pictures of your cat! Tell me why they are awesome!

My Autumn


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

she looks like my dead cat cuddles r.i.p. cuddles.


----------

